# EU Grants for Farmers



## dancingqueen (1 Oct 2008)

Just read an article on the Indo see below

I'm one of the nosey people - can anyone find the names on the Department of Agriculture website?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Oct 2008)

You mean like this?

http://www.agriculture.gov.ie/cap_ben_search.jsp


----------



## dancingqueen (1 Oct 2008)

your a star clubman thanks !


----------



## ubiquitous (2 Oct 2008)

The list is meaningless. It covers only some areas of grants and excludes a lot others. Read the small print on the linked pages.


----------



## Guest122 (2 Oct 2008)

This published list only covers payments made under the DAS (Disadvantaged Areas Scheme)
The main payment farmers receive is the Single Paymant - which may be published in the near future.
Also many farmers receive payment under the REPS (Rural Environmental Protection Scheme)

Should be fun reading when all lists are published...

BB


----------



## Geraldine2 (26 Mar 2009)

SINGLE PAYMENT SCHEME FOR FARMERS Does anyone know how this scheme works?


----------

